# Oil filter recommendation



## sdaly67 (Oct 21, 2013)

*I have a 67 with a Tin Indian stroker kit and have Dougs headers. The headers don’t have clearance for the standard PF-24 AC filters so I need a slim replacement. What recommendations to you have? Ames sells a GM replacement and a K&N as options but have heard Amsoil is the best filter. Thanks. *


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Here are some measurements of the various filters that fit the same as the PF-24. Pick what you like and then google the model to verify its what you want

*OIL FILTERS

ADBV - Anti Drainback Valve*
BPV PSI- Bypass Valve Pressure
DISP Inches cubed - Total volume in cubic inches


*Brand**Model**Thread**ADBV**BPV PSI**Dia. in**Ht. in**Disp. in³▼*Mobil 1M1-30313/16-16YesYes3.815.7565.55Mobil 1M1-30213/16-16YesYes3.815.7565.55Purolator PureOnePL3539913/16-16Yes8-163.785.2258.58PurolatorL3539913/16-16Yes8-163.785.2258.58PurolatorL3000513/16-16YesNone3.785.1457.68Wix57202XP13/16-16Yes153.695.21655.78Wix5720213/16-16Yes153.695.21655.78Wix57202MP13/16-16Yes153.695.21655.78Wix5104913/16-16NoNone3.665.17854.48Wix51060XP13/16-16YesNone3.665.17854.48Wix5106013/16-16YesNone3.665.17854.48Mobil 1M1-20313/16-16YesYes3.814.551.30PurolatorL3463113/16-16YesNone3.784.2447.58Purolator PureOnePL3463113/16-16YesNone3.784.2447.58Purolator PureOnePL2003313/16-16NoNone3.774.2447.33Wix5125813/16-16YesNone3.664.33845.64Wix5106913/16-16NoNone3.664.33845.64


MODELTHREADADBVBPV PSIDIA. "LENGTH "DISPLK&NHP-200413/16-16YesYes3.66442.08PurolatorL2003313/16-16YesNone3.773.7541.86Purolator PureOnePL2004913/16-16NoNone3.763.7541.64PurolatorL2004913/16-16NoNone3.763.7541.64Mobil 1M1-11113/16-16YesYes3.813.3137.74Royal Purple10-45413/16-16YesYes3.813.3137.74Wix5709913/16-16YesNone3.663.30634.78Wix57099XP13/16-16YesNone3.663.30634.78DonaldsonP55050713/16-16YesNone3.773.0834.38PurolatorL1531313/16-16YesNone3.763.0934.31Purolator SyntheticPSL1531313/16-16YesNone3.763.0934.31Purolator PureOnePL1531313/16-16YesNone3.763.0934.31microGreenMG 300-313/16-16YesNone2.9924.66532.80Wix5724113/16-16Yes153.0854.231.39Royal Purple20-5913/16-16YesYes2.974.4430.76PurolatorL1781913/16-16Yes12-183.153.9430.70DonaldsonP55050513/16-16YesNone2.964.4530.62Wix5152213/16-16YesNone2.9214.52630.33Wix51522XP13/16-16YesNone2.9214.52630.33


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

sdaly67 said:


> *I have a 67 with a Tin Indian stroker kit and have Dougs headers. The headers don’t have clearance for the standard PF-24 AC filters so I need a slim replacement. What recommendations to you have? Ames sells a GM replacement and a K&N as options but have heard Amsoil is the best filter. Thanks. *


I have the same setup, and while it's not ideal, it's actually quite doable. I change my oil every thousand miles or so and you just sneak it out the back way. 67 GTO with Dougs... At the end of the day, I would mount a relocation kit if I were you. They're super cheap, they add capacity, which drops temps, they're instantly reversible, they allow a cooler to be added, and they make filter changing a breeze.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hers a shorter version of the above list


----------

